# Been a good 3 days...



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The first picture was taken on 6/2/10, the second picture was taken today... At this rate I'm going to need a few coolers and a new wallet!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like you are on your way my friend.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

See you when you get down here!!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Buy a cooler now! HAHA Nice sticks!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Real good start Erich! Very nice sir! :nod:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you found CBID yet?


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice start, we'll see you at the bottom of the slide.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

NICE! It gets even more slippery from here on out.

BTW whats the cigar with the Eagle?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

it's a Los Imperialistas Torpedo, I've yet to try one...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Have you found CBID yet?


I have... I have yet to purchase anything yet though. The wife has asked me to wait a bit before going on a binge:nono::hat:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I have... I have yet to purchase anything yet though. The wife has asked me to wait a bit before going on a binge:nono::hat:


 Yeah I heard that also:nono: Then I proceeded to win 4 bids and get 37 total sticks that wil be here next week:wacko: Boy will I be in trouble:rant: Barely have room for what I have now!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, once you buy them, you can't return them!!!:ss8)


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just refuse to take those pictures. No evidence of the obsession.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I feel like this is exact same thing that happened to my humidor.
From 3 sticks to 50 something in a week's time!

You've got some good lookin gar's :tu


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

At this rate you'll need a bigger humi! Very nice!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Great pick ups. It looks like yo will have a busy and enjoyable few weeks ahead of you....


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

And it seems I'm slipping further down the slope... After 5 days...


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Man, you have it bad! LOL. At this rate, your going to need to buy a few coolers.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great work, keep it up!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

So instead of making a new thread, I wanted to show off my new Humi... I got it for $70 and am pretty proud of it. Can't wait to season it and start filling it!!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Dang I'd of bought it for $70 as well. Have fun filling it up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

you did good bro now fill that sumbitch up!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice haul, Erich! There's no looking back now.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Holy Frack Batman__!*

Erich may have set a new Landspeed record here!!!

0- 140 in 7.125 seconds err- Days! :z

Rock on!!

:rockon:


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

That is a great deal for $70!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Uh oh. Better get some shoes with good traction because it looks like you're starting to slide down the slope with great speed. Love the humi and those gars look great. Congrats and enjoy. :rockon:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

That new humi was a great buy! Did you get it at a local shop?


----------

